# Electrolytic Cap Search



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I am searching for 2 each of the following:

470uf 16v radial lead / 1000uf 25v axial lead all 105 degree rated

preferred manufacture: Rubycon, Panasonic, Nichicon

I have looked on the net but cannot find a source for the above from one manufacturer.

I would prefer not to "mix & match".

Any ideas? I have even looked on Ebay.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Oleson said:


> I am searching for 2 each of the following:
> 
> 470uf 16v radial lead / 1000uf 25v axial lead all 105 degree rated
> 
> ...


Try digikey or mouser. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Here you go. Just select the values you want, and manufacture, and be sure to check the "In Stock" box and the filter will show you what DK has with prices.

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=131081&k=Capacitor


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

I have also found the following:

Mouser Electronics / Newark Supply / Great Plains Electronics

All good sources for electrolytic caps.


----------

